# Угадываем фильм по кадру



## akok (30 Май 2013)

Предлагаю развлечься. Угадавший загадывает новый фильм.

Загадаю первым:


----------



## orderman (30 Май 2013)

Джон Картер 3D


----------



## akok (30 Май 2013)

*orderman*, загадывай.


----------



## orderman (30 Май 2013)




----------



## akok (30 Май 2013)

Я его видел. *ушел вспоминать


----------



## shestale (30 Май 2013)

akoK написал(а):


> Я его видел.


Тоже хочу увидеть, это что за глюк?)))


----------



## orderman (30 Май 2013)

*shestale*, сейчас исправлю. Неправильно выставил разрешения.


----------



## regist (30 Май 2013)

побег из Шоушенка.

если угадал, ход уступаю.


----------



## orderman (30 Май 2013)

*regist*, если на мой кадр то неверно теперь правильно:yess:


----------



## orderman (30 Май 2013)

Следующий кадр


----------



## Кирилл (31 Май 2013)

Прикольно.
Тока я дундук-ни одного кадра не ассоциировал...


----------



## Sfera (31 Май 2013)

Авария – дочь мента 


мой ход


----------



## Sandor (31 Май 2013)

У зеркала два лица 
В моей семье это один из любимых фильмов!


----------



## Sfera (31 Май 2013)

*Sandor*, и мой)

твой ход??


----------



## Sandor (31 Май 2013)

вот))


----------



## orderman (31 Май 2013)

Вроде "О, где же ты, брат?"


----------



## Sfera (31 Май 2013)

*Sandor*, О, где же ты, брат? 

фильм известный, я попытаюсь усложнить задачу этим скрином)






_Добавлено через 31 секунду_
от блин) опоздала))))))))))))


----------



## Sandor (31 Май 2013)

Sfera написал(а):


> фильм известный


Входит в число любимых! 

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 30 секунд_


Sfera написал(а):


> усложнить задачу этим скрином


Если не ошибаюсь, Восход Меркурия с Уиллисом?


----------



## Sfera (31 Май 2013)

*Sandor*, ))))))))) а то))

эх.. дай шанс комунить другому чтоли 

а то мы с тобой никому поиграть не даем 

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 10 секунд_


Sandor написал(а):


> Если не ошибаюсь, Восход Меркурия с Уиллисом?


а вот и нет :dance2::blum:


----------



## Sandor (31 Май 2013)

Да-да, сейчас вообще очередь Саши orderman


----------



## orderman (31 Май 2013)

"Шестое чувство"


----------



## Sfera (31 Май 2013)

шоколад


----------



## orderman (31 Май 2013)

*Sfera*, правильно:good2:


----------



## Sfera (31 Май 2013)

_Добавлено через 2 часа 4 минуты 34 секунды_
ну и? сложно что ли?)))


----------



## orderman (31 Май 2013)

Что-то народ стесняется:mda:.
"Военный ныряльщик"


----------



## Sfera (31 Май 2013)

*orderman*, молодца.. ответ знаю))

может, кто еще захочет ответить?))


----------



## Sandor (31 Май 2013)

Я тоже знаю))


----------



## Кирилл (31 Май 2013)

Я видел это,но фильм убей не вспомню как обзывается)))


----------



## Sfera (31 Май 2013)

*Koza Nozdri*, гугл те в помощь


----------



## Кирилл (31 Май 2013)

*Sfera*, по картинке что ли?!
Или по поиску мужики чинят какую то хреновину?Или ломают...
Я помню что это мужик на запорожце кажись гонял и изобретателем талантливым был.
Блин блин блин блин...хочу в тюрьму?
Та не,там по моему не то было...


----------



## regist (31 Май 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> .хочу в тюрьму?
> Та не,там по моему не то было...


это просто из начала фильма.


----------



## Кирилл (31 Май 2013)

А я угадал?! 
Щас загадаю!


----------



## Sfera (31 Май 2013)

это наверное необыкновенно кассовое кино

Выжившие

я такое не смотрю, но я настырная))

_Добавлено через 15 минут 31 секунду_


----------



## Кирилл (31 Май 2013)

Sfera написал(а):


> это наверное необыкновенно кассовое кино


Наоборот.
Жаль что не закончили фильм.


----------



## Sfera (31 Май 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Наоборот.


жаль, интернет не передает интонацию.
Это было сказано мягко сказано не всерьез))..ни одной знакомой рожи в кадре


----------



## Sandor (31 Май 2013)

Sfera написал(а):


> но я настырная))


Я знаю))) Отличный фильм!!!


----------



## orderman (31 Май 2013)

Маша, фильм "Запах женщины", Кирилл все правильно - это из фильма "Хочу в тюрьму". Загадывайте, а то я на работе и фильмов под рукой нет


----------



## Кирилл (31 Май 2013)

*orderman*, печально наверно работать без возможности кино посмотреть...


----------



## orderman (31 Май 2013)

Ну интернет есть, правообладатели на работе отсутствуют, так что что-то можно придумать


----------



## Кирилл (2 Июн 2013)




----------



## orderman (2 Июн 2013)

"Хозяин тайги"


----------



## akok (2 Июн 2013)

мм о вампирах речь походу.


----------



## Кирилл (2 Июн 2013)

Ну явно не блейд и не дракула...другого не видел...


----------



## shestale (2 Июн 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> другого не видел...


"Ван Хельсинг", тоже не видел?


----------



## Кирилл (2 Июн 2013)

В детстве кажись...не помню даже фильм.
Во-вии еще смотрел.


----------



## orderman (2 Июн 2013)

Правильно думаете, даже часть названия угадали


----------



## Arbitr (2 Июн 2013)

интервью с вамиром


----------



## Sfera (11 Июн 2013)

и тишина... стоит приболеть как все затухло


----------



## orderman (11 Июн 2013)

Обленились все, лень искать  "Семья напрокат"
Вспомним наше старое кино


----------



## Sandor (11 Июн 2013)

Человек ниоткуда.

_Добавлено через 14 минут 22 секунды_





Этот фильм наверное скоро запретят))


----------



## shestale (12 Июн 2013)

orderman написал(а):


> Обленились все, лень искать


Хм-м..., я думал что их узнать нужно и вспомнить название, а вы их как-то находите?)))


----------



## orderman (12 Июн 2013)

shestale написал(а):


> я думал что их узнать нужно и вспомнить название, а вы их как-то находите?)))


Не все ведь смотрели тот или иной фильм, а так то в гугле поиск картинок хорошо работает


----------



## Кирилл (12 Июн 2013)

orderman написал(а):


> в гугле поиск картинок хорошо работает


Я реально первый раз в жизни слышу что в гугле картинки искать можно?????????


----------



## orderman (12 Июн 2013)

Кирилл, переходишь сюда, нажимаешь на камеру и вставляешь адрес картинки, а потом уже видно где она встречается


----------



## shestale (12 Июн 2013)

Человек, которого не было.

*orderman*, спасибо за этот способ, я то реально думал, что здесь собрались знатоки кино, но лично для меня эта игра тогда просто бессмысленна


----------



## orderman (12 Июн 2013)

shestale написал(а):


> но лично для меня эта игра тогда просто бессмысленна


зато можно узнать что кто любит смотреть, может и для себя что-то выбрать посмотреть.


----------



## Sandor (12 Июн 2013)

Хм, я тоже не знал про способ, спасибо! Но до сих пор угадывал "головой")))


----------



## Кирилл (12 Июн 2013)

Ну вот блин...


----------



## akok (12 Июн 2013)

Ну вот, игра закончилась не успев толком начаться.


----------



## грум (12 Июн 2013)

Я тоже думал что по кадру узнают какой фильм.:mda:


----------



## shestale (12 Июн 2013)

*грум*, оказывается нас обманывали)))


----------



## Sfera (12 Июн 2013)

мда... вот и поиграли(


----------



## glax24 (12 Июн 2013)

даже в этой безобидной игре и то читеры нашлись.)))


----------



## Кирилл (12 Июн 2013)

Надо новую игру,которую не обойдешь читом.


----------

